# frage zu hdro f2p



## blutzecke (17. November 2010)

ich interessiere mich für den f2p modus wollte mir aber mal eure meinung einholen, wie es euch gefällt usw.
könnt ihr es empfehlen? was ist mit den addons? 
schreibt mir mal eure meinung über das angebot, würde mir vielleicht helfen, weil ich bisher in foren etwas mehr negatives gelesen habe, aber kein eibdeutiges statement.


----------



## Meneldur (17. November 2010)

Was hält dich ab, es einfach selbst zu testen?
Du musst doch nichts dafür bezahlen. Einfach Account einrichten, runterladen und spielen.
Ob dir die Beschränkungen des F2P zu sehr stören oder du dann doch lieber gleich ein Abo nimmst,
wirst du so am einfachsten sehen.
Wir können dir keine Entscheidung abnehmen.


----------



## FarinHH (17. November 2010)

Hallo,

was sollen wir dir schreiben? Jeder empfindet es anders. Jemand schmeckt das Warsteiner Bier den anderen nicht. Geschmacksache .

Persönlich würde ich JA sagen zum reinschnuppern. Betrachte das F2P als erweiterte Testversion. Gefällt es dir  - mein Rat Abo abschließen.
Bedenke dabei das HdRO ein komplett anderes F2P System ist. Du musst hier nicht im Endcontenct blechen um daran teilzuhaben (wie bei andere F2P titeln) sondern auf den Weg dahin. Sprich im Shop gibt es keine Imba sachen sondern dinge die dir den Weg zum Ziel vereinfachen. Als F2P Spieler wären es wie Reiten, Reittiere, Quetpakete, bei einem Abo Spieler wäre alles mit drin. 

Beste Grüsse 

Farin


----------



## Kovacs (17. November 2010)

meine ganz persönliche Meinung: 

die Umsetzung des f2p gefällt mir gut. Mit dem Shop kann ich leben und stört mich nicht in meinem Spielerlebnis. Der Shop bietet wie versprochen keine wichtigen updates an, aber überaus nette kosmetische Dinge oder Sachen, die ich nun nicht mehr mit jedem Twink "erfarmen" muss. 

Zu hoffen bleibt, dass nun regelmäßiger content kommt. 

ABER: als reiner f2p Spieler würde mir das ganze auf Dauer KEINEN Spass machen. Um reinzuschnuppern ist das super, genauso wie Premium, toll für absolute Wenigspieler oder Leute, die mal ihr abo aussetzen wollen.
Gut, als LTA Besitzer stellt sich die Frage eh nicht, aber ansonsten wäre ich sicher nach 1 Woche f2p beim Abo gelandet. Und das lohnt sich einfach, da Lotro ein sehr stimmungsvolles MMO ist, was einfach Spass macht.

Die meisten die meckern, haben sich einfach vorher schlecht informiert. F2p soll Beschränkungen haben und das war von Anfang an transparent. Viele wollten es einfach nicht verstehen und nölen nun rum. Andere die meckern waren meist Leute, wo die Umstellung zB aus einem Abo oder bei gekauftem Grundspiel nicht geklappt hat und das nicht innerhalb von 5min gelöst war. 
Ich finde dieses hybride System sehr gut. Man hat nun die freie Entscheidung mal nix, mal wenig, mal abo zu zahlen, ganz wie es sich gerade anbietet.


----------



## Reska (17. November 2010)

Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte... Als reiner F2Pler wirds nich so lustig sein. Aaaaber ich glaube dass es nicht wirklich viel kostet größtmögliches Spielvergnügen zu erlangen.

Es gibt hier ja nen Guide auf buffed der das erklärt... kann sein das du doch etwas mehr zahlen musst/willst wenn du dir nicht den Stress machen willst level 20-50 in einem Monat durchzuziehen. Aber du kannst definitiv unter dem Preis eines Vollpreisspieles bleiben.


----------



## blutzecke (17. November 2010)

naja richtig geld investieren kann ich nicht da ich grade meine arbeit wegen stellenabbau verloren habe, ich werds mir anschauen den habe ich schon gelesen^^.
ich hoffe halt nur das es auch konsequenz weiter entwickelt wird usw.


----------



## Rungor (17. November 2010)

blutzecke schrieb:


> naja richtig geld investieren kann ich nicht da ich grade meine arbeit wegen stellenabbau verloren habe, ich werds mir anschauen den habe ich schon gelesen^^.
> ich hoffe halt nur das es auch konsequenz weiter entwickelt wird usw.



1. kopf hoch...aber such dir lieber gleich ne neue stelle...der markt wartet nicht 
2. http://www.buffed.de...Highend-Content <= 20&#8364; sind ja jetzt nicht viel^^

p.s. andere posts nicht gelesen kA ob schon wer den guide verlinkt hat


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (17. November 2010)

Siehs mal so.
Es geht bei HDRO nicht ums lvln, ob du lvlst oder nicht, ist an sich egal. Du bekommst halt nur neues EQ, und evtll neue Skills und kannst deinen Char etwas weiterentwickeln. Wobei das bei HdRO nicht wichtig ist.
Es kommt ganz auf die Atmosphäre der Quests und der Hintergrundgeschichte an.
Ich habe mit meinem ersten Char gute 3 Wochen im Breeland verbracht, allein wegen der Story. Dasselbe bei den Zwergen, Elben und Hobbits. Natürlich mit verschiedenen Charakteren (einfach weil es besser passte und sich manch einer sofort beschwert, nur weil man selbst 10 lvl über den Mobs ist). 
Im Endlevel war ich noch nicht, habe ich erstmal auch nicht vor soweit mit einem Char zu lvln, ich genieße einfach jede Quest in jedem Levelbereich und lasse mir Zeit, auch wenn ich an vielen Tagen stundenlang in Mittelerde unterwegs bin. Und eine Sippe habe ich mir für RP auch noch nicht gesucht, weil ich bisher nicht gerne gebunden bin (ehrlich gesagt meist eher Einzelkämpfer, zu einer Gruppe für eine Instanz sage ich generell aber nicht nein).

Wenn man es richtig angeht und sich Zeit lässt, die Atmosphäre und Hintergrundstory schätzt und evtll mit einer Sippe RP ua genießen kann, dann ist man in Hdro richtig und kann jahrelang beim Spiel bleiben. Dann braucht man auch nicht unbedingt was bezahlen... Für die Quests für weitere Gebiete kannst du dir ingame ja die Punkte freischalten. Die Gebiete sind dann auch für den ganzen Account verfügbar.
Also keine Sorge. ;-)

Übrigens bin ich erst seit etwa einem Jahr mit meinem LTA dabei und entdecke eigentlich jeden Tag was Neues.


----------



## Kneckebrötchen (17. November 2010)

Das Angebot Hdro kostenlos spielen zu können finde ich sehr gut. So hat man nicht nur eine Testversion, sondern kann das Spiel viel länger testen. Man kann sogar selber entscheiden wieviel, wann und ob man Geld für das Spiel ausgeben will. Den Shop muss man zu keinem Zeitpunkt nutzen, auch nicht im endgame. Falls man sich jedoch doch zu einem Abo entschließt hat man viele Vorteile, wenn man eine Pause braucht muss man dieses dann nicht weiter bezahlen sondern kann auch mal so nur ab und zu ins Spiel schauen. 

Also ich kann nichts negatives erkennen. Teste das Spiel doch einfach mal!


----------



## blutzecke (17. November 2010)

ja ich will es genießen, die landschaft usw.
und nicht inerhalb von 3 wochen highcontent und best eq besitzen.
eure doch relativen positiven ansichten des modus gefallen mir, und macht lust auf das spiel, ich habe voher wow gespielt hat mich aber nur noch gelangweilt und auch das addon reizt mich nicht,
und somit habe ich das abo gekündigt.


----------



## Korgor (17. November 2010)

Arbeit? Nichts leichter als das.

Hier im Süden sind z.B. Elektroniker gesucht wie nimmer ganz sauber.
Atm der gefragteste Beruf und zu wenig Fachkräfte dafür.
Und ich Depp bin Mechaniker... aber da isses auch leicht n Job zu finden. 

Und Btt:

F2P habe ich es bis lvl 17 gezockt.
Danach nen Abo abgeschlossen, da mir die 3 Taschen Plätze + 2 Cha. Slots etc. nicht gefielen.
Nun isses, ich muss echt sagen, besser als WoW.
Alleine die Grafik... der Hammer.
Da schaut man mehr durch die Gegend, anstatt das man levelt oder Berufe skillt.

WoW ist von der Grafik einfach 5 Jahre zu alt.
Aber nun ham sie wenigstens schonmal das Wasser gepusht.
Aber da ich es nun eh nimmer spiele, mir wayne.


----------



## Kovacs (17. November 2010)

da lohnt sich sicher mal ein Blick in Lotro. Lass dir gerade am Anfang Zeit, dann wirst du auch genug Punkte erspielen, um die nervigsten Beschränkungen loszuwerden.
Falls es dir wirklich zusagt, kannst du ja einige der Tips umsetzen und zB eine günstige Version des Grundspiels schießen (30 Tage VIP inkl.).
Gibt ja etliche Möglichkeiten auch mit schmalem Geldbeutel das Spiel in vollen Zügen zu genießen.

edit:


> Da schaut man mehr durch die Gegend, anstatt das man levelt oder Berufe skillt.


das ist wirklich so


----------



## blutzecke (17. November 2010)

könnt ihr mir was emphelen wegen rasse, beruf und all dies.?


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (17. November 2010)

Der Beruf hängt meist von der Klasse ab. Als Wächter würde ich persönlich Rüstungsschmied nehmen. Als Jäger wiederum Drechsler. Inwieweit die hergestellten Items besser sind als die, die man findet oder später in Instanzen bekommt, weiß ich nicht. Am Anfang habe ich jedoch oft das selbst hergestellte Item benutzt. 
(war bisher übrigens nie höher als lvl 35)

Rasse find ich ehrlich gesagt egal. Man muss das Aussehen mögen, natürlich sind einige Boni von Vorteil und andere nicht. Dass man als Hauptmann nur Mensch werden kann, hat auch Vorteile (erhöhte Macht).
Würde dir empfehlen jede Klasse mal anzuspielen. Etwa bis lvl 20, dann weißt du, was dir gefällt.


----------



## Kovacs (17. November 2010)

geh nach deinem persönlichen Geschmack. Alle Klassen sind gern in Gruppen gesehen.

Berufe kommt etwas auf die Klasse an. Gut ist immer, wenn du Sachen herstellen kannst, die du selber gebrauchen kannst. 

Am besten du überfliegst mal die FAQ hier im Forum: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/133076-faq-gesamtubersicht-hdro/

dort findest du alle Rassen und Berufe (und alles weitere)


----------



## Vetaro (17. November 2010)

Mupflu schrieb:


> Der Beruf hängt meist von der Klasse ab.


Nein



> Inwieweit die hergestellten Items besser sind als die, die man findet oder später in Instanzen bekommt, weiß ich nicht.


Deshalb. Hergestellte sachen sind immer für niedrigere level als man selber ist, ausser man pakct zu viel mühe in den beruf. es ist daher völlig egal was man lernt, weil man unter maximallevel eh eigentlich nie ausrüstung zum eigenbedarf macht. 
Ausnahmen sind buff-nahrung und heiltränke, die man natürlich auch auf schwächerer stufe nutzen kann.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (17. November 2010)

Vetaro, so war das auch nicht gemeint. Mir persönlich gefällt es besser als Wächter Waffen- oder Rüstungsschmied zu sein als Drechsler. Als Beispiel. Dass alles geht und zb auch Koch Sinn macht, ist klar. 

Aber danke für die Info mit den Items.


----------



## blutzecke (17. November 2010)

hmm weis man den schon genaueres über den werdegang von dem f2p modus wie das in zukunft, aussieht mit der entwicklung und den möglichkeiten?
ich muss mal an dieser stelle ein dickes lob aussprechen an die hdro comunity hier, echt nett und sachlich und freundlich, wenn ich mir die kommentare aus dem wow forum anschaue, merkt man schon ein gewissen unterschied.


----------



## Vetaro (17. November 2010)

blutzecke schrieb:


> hmm weis man den schon genaueres über den werdegang von dem f2p modus wie das in zukunft, aussieht mit der entwicklung und den möglichkeiten?
> ich muss mal an dieser stelle ein dickes lob aussprechen an die hdro comunity hier, echt nett und sachlich und freundlich, wenn ich mir die kommentare aus dem wow forum anschaue, merkt man schon ein gewissen unterschied.



So wie ich das sehe:

1. Wird gemacht dass es weniger scheiße funktioniert (aktuell ist punkte kaufen schwerer als nötig)

2. Sehe ich kommen, dass Erweiterungen abgeschafft werden. So wie es aussieht (ich habe keinen beleg dafür, nur anhaltspunkte!) werden Moria und der Düsterwald zu "normalen Gebieten". Das würde bedeuten, dass man als Abo-Spieler ALLES hat und KEINEN content mehr kaufen müsste, was auch sinn machen würde.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (18. November 2010)

Die Umstellung von ehemaligen Abonenten auf FreeToPlay klappt noch nicht richtig. Das sollte den TE nicht tangeieren.

Entscheidender sind die Einschränkungen, bzw. deren Auswirkungen. 
z.B.: Der 60er Jäger hat jetzt nur insgesamt 7 Eigenschaftsfelder freigeschaltet. Das kostet ihm fast 500 maximale Lebenspunkte, schätzungsweise 20% des Schadens und gut 3/4 der Regeneration im Kampf. Gruppen mit 2 Monstern auf gleichem Level und unvorhergesehene Adds kann ich jetzt solo vergessen. Vorher kam ich mit dreien zurecht. Manche Gegner auf gleichem Level bekomm ich auch nicht mehr solo down. Auf diesen Stand kann ich Fortsetzen der epischen Geschichte vergessen.
An Möglichkeiten die jetzigen neuen Nachteile auszugleichen habe ich mit geringem Effekt die konsequente Nutzung von Bufffood (WoW-Kotz) oder Freischalten der Felder über den Item-Shop. Irgendwo müssen die erarbeiten Punkte ja auch hin. Jetzt habe ich aber gar nicht mehr so viel Taten übrig und bin auf die versprochene Möglichkeit nach Beendigung aller Taten über Tagesquesten Punkte zu generieren angewiesen. Nicht zu vergessen könnte ich jetzt auch konsequent in Gruppen spielen um nicht ständig flach zu liegen. Aber dummerweise komme ich nur an Gruppen, wo die Leute keine Sinne (wieder wie in WoW) für etwas schwächer ausgerüstete haben, also liege ich auch da ständig mit der Gruppe flach, weil jemand den "Pull" überzogen hat...

Ich kann natürlich jetzt sagen: "Ui fein, das ergibt 1 gutes  Jahr besondere Pflege des Helden um an den vorherigen Stand zu kommen." Nuja, aber Taten farmen ist nicht gerade was ich mir unter Spielen vorstelle. Vor allem, weil die Farmgruppen nur darauf aus sind die Sache so schnell zu Ende zu bringen wie man braucht um 1001 Jungfrauen in einer Minute zu beglücken. Bin doch nicht Robby Williams...


----------



## FarinHH (18. November 2010)

Guten Morgen Theosch,

du solltest aber nicht vergessen, dass es sich um den TE nicht um einen ehemaligen Abonennten handelt, sondern um ein komplett neuen F2P Spieler.

Ob er das Spiel mag oder nicht, dass wird sich spätestens dann herausstellen wenn er HdRO ein wenig spielt . Wenn ihm das zu sagt muss er natürlich prüfen - Was sagt mein Geldbeutel... Was sagt meine Freizeit.. Mag ich Grind?
Dafür finde ich hat HdRO nun ein sehr gutes Konzept geschaffen. Jeder Spieler kann entscheiden wie er den Weg zum Endcontent bestreitet. Entweder mit aufwendigen Grind um Punkte für den Shop zu sammeln um dortige Questpakete, etc, zu kaufen, oder durch ein Abo um keinen Grind zu haben sowie alle vorzüge zu genießen... 

Oder auch für Spieler die einen Monat mal Geld übrig haben und einen anderen monat nicht.. bietet sich das HdRO F2P/Abo Hybrid  Modell an. 

Das es einschränkungen gibt für reine F2P Spieler oder Premium ist natürlich klar! Sonst würde das Abosystem ja auch kein Sinn machen. 

@Vetaro:
Ich habe es in den Pressenews so rausgelesen das die Contents statt in einem großen Addons (wie Moria) nun häppchen weise Eintrudeln (das nächste ist ja nun Isengart.. glaube beginnen wollen sie mit einem neuen RAID - statt einem Gebiet (bin mir aber nicht sicher - vielleicht hat hier jemand bessere Info's)) - dafür aber kostenlos. Was ich persönlich gut finde.

Das Addon Moria oder Düsterwald würde ich jetzt noch kaufen, wer es noch nicht besitzt und langfristig HdRO spielen möchte. Zwar werden die Gebiete komplett Spielbar, aber nicht die Quest . Wer ein F2P oder Premium Spieler ist und weiterhin sparen möchte, würde ich zum kauf dieser Addons vor dem Update raten! Denn dann sind die Quest alle mit drin, sowie die Klassen Hüter und Runenbewahrer . 

Beste Grüsse und einen sonnigen Donnerstag

Farin 

Edit: Noch ein interessanter Link zur Zukunft von HdRO/F2P und Contentschübe: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2010-11-16-lotro-confront-saruman-next-year  (Interview)


----------



## blutzecke (18. November 2010)

so habe es fertig installiert und so und die ersten minuten und wenn man im quest gebit ankommen, ich habe nen kleinen zwerg waffenmeister, muss ich sagen schöne atmosphäre sieht gut aus und läßt sich gut spielen, ich werd das erstmal so weiter zoggen und mich irgendwann entscheiden was ich ausgebe was ich mir kaufe oder nicht.


----------



## FarinHH (18. November 2010)

Na dann Herzlich Willkommen in Mittelerde  !

Beste Grüsse

Farin

P.S.: Dann scheint ja die Serverwartung schon vorbei zu sein ^^


----------



## blutzecke (18. November 2010)

danke 

muss mich berichtigen habe gestern abend/ nacht noch bissle angezockt wartung steht da geht bis 14 uhr^^


----------



## Pyrodimi (18. November 2010)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen in Mittelerde *Geschenkkorb überreicht und kontrolliert ob ein Ticket wegen Namensverfehlung auch gleich verschenkt wird*
Spiel einfach ein bisschen, bis level 20 merkst du eigentlich kaum was von den Einschränkungen die man als f2p Spieler hat. Sollte es dir gefallen, würde ich dir auch an dieser Stelle ein Abo empfehlen da du so wesentlich günstiger wegkommst und die Welt in all ihren Facetten erleben kannst ohne dauernd den Shop öffnen zu müssen.
Mfg Der Hobbitfetischist von Morthond


----------



## blutzecke (18. November 2010)

danke für die freundliche aqufnahme XDXD
ja ich werds mir anschauen und naja ist ja bald weihnachten ^^ 
aber selbst wenn ich mir nix kaufe und nur durch den shop level usw wie gewsagt bin nicht gerade eq geil und muss high content sehn bin da sehr schlicht, ich will das einfach genießen egal wie und auf welchem wege.


----------



## Vetaro (18. November 2010)

FarinHH schrieb:


> Edit: Noch ein interessanter Link zur Zukunft von HdRO/F2P und Contentschübe: http://www.eurogamer...ruman-next-year (Interview)



Genau wie ichs vorhergesagt habe, Erweiterungen werden abgeschafft, rohan und gondor wirds (wenn es soweit ist) nicht als dicke megaflächen geben


----------



## ÜberNoob (18. November 2010)

f2p, wohl das Thema, das ingame die meisten Kontroversen auslöst (wohl auch, weil die Leute sich nicht informieren, und ihr halbwissen für wahr nehmen)

Für mich liegen die Vorteile von f2p ganz klar auf der Hand. Wer wenig spielt, so eine halbe bis eine Stunde am Tag, vielleicht 2-3mal die Woche, wird mit f2p eine Weile sehr gut beschäftigt sein, ohne auch nur einen Cent für's spielen bezahlen zu müssen. Bis man 2 Twinks auf 25 hat (und einem die quests langsam ausgehen) hat man genug Shoppunkte zusammen, um sich eine der beiden weiterführenden maps zu kaufen. Genug Fleiss, die eine oder andere Tat zuende zu spielen, mal vorrausgesetzt. Mit der neuen Map reichen die Quests, um easy lvl35 zu erreichen. Die 2 Scharmützel (3, wenn man 'Einsame Lande' gekauft hat) tun ein weiteres, um für lange Zeit wirklich Spass zu haben, Berufe skillen, Mats farmen etc etc. F2p ist für wenigspieler die perfekte Alternative, bei netto 3-4 Stunden pro Woche wäre ein Abo da die sprichwörtlichen 'Kanonen auf Spatzen'

Wer allerdings 'pro-Gamer' ist, 8 Stunden am Tag 7 Tage die Woche dauerzockt, und SOFORT 5 Beutel, alle Tugenden, alle Maps, alle Dungeons, Reiten, etc etc, haben will dem ist ein Abo empfohlen. HdrO ist ja schliesslich nicht komplett kostenlos, wie auch ... irgenwie muß man die Software, die Server und den Support ja auch refinanzieren, und Codemasters ist kein gemeinnütziger Verein der Millionen zu verschenken hat. 

Auf Argumente wie "boar das' ja viel teuerer als vorher", geh ich mal nur am Rande ein, sie stimmen schlicht nicht. Der Abo-Weg steht nach wie vor jedem offen, und Abonenten haben nach wie vor zugriff auf alle Contentteile im Spiel (natürlich wenn sie die entsprechenden Addons wie 'Minen von Moria' gekauft haben) Man vergleiche das mit WOW, wo man auch Grundspiel, 2 (bald 3) Addons und Abo braucht, um den Endcontent zu sehen. (( Wobei bei WOW der Endcontent im Vordergrund steht, und das Spiel faktisch erst mit 80 erst los geht, völlig unterschliedlich als bei HdrO ))


----------



## Bastikch (18. November 2010)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem ich habe einen Kostenlosen Herr der Ringe account und habe das Spiel gedownloadet heute ist nun "Die Minen von Moria" angekommen und als ich den Key bei der Acc-Verwaltung eingeben wollte kam diese Nachricht:

Diese Subskription muss mit einem Voll Produkt Key für das selbe Produkt aktualisiert werden.

Was heißt das? Muss ich mir jetzt auch noch den ersten Teil kaufen?







LG Bastikch


----------



## blutzecke (18. November 2010)

so mal noch ne frage ich hab nen zwerg waffenmeister und wollte mal wissen was da am besten wegen beruf zu passt was mir auch was nützt?


----------



## Knurrbauch (18. November 2010)

Bastikch schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe ein Problem ich habe einen Kostenlosen Herr der Ringe account und habe das Spiel gedownloadet heute ist nun "Die Minen von Moria" angekommen und als ich den Key bei der Acc-Verwaltung eingeben wollte kam diese Nachricht:
> 
> Diese Subskription muss mit einem Voll Produkt Key für das selbe Produkt aktualisiert werden.
> 
> Was heißt das? Muss ich mir jetzt auch noch den ersten Teil kaufen?



Ja.


----------



## Bastikch (18. November 2010)

Ok Vielen Dank


----------



## FarinHH (18. November 2010)

Hallo Blutzecke,

jeder Beruf ist passend und ergänzt sich mit jeden anderen (es gibt immer eine kleine Abhängigkeit zwischen den einzelnen Berufszweigen).

Waffenschmied wäre sehr passend (da du ja besonders auf waffen angewiesen bist) oder Rüstungsschmied... Aber das ist meine persönliche empfindung .

Beste Grüsse

Farin


----------



## Vetaro (18. November 2010)

blutzecke schrieb:


> so mal noch ne frage ich hab nen zwerg waffenmeister und wollte mal wissen was da am besten wegen beruf zu passt was mir auch was nützt?



Wie ich gestern woanders sagte: Du kannst jeden beruf nehmen, der dir gefällt. Wenn du waffen oder rüstungen herstellst, wirst du eh die meiste zeit nur sachen machen, die unter deinem level sind.

Wenn du unbedingt etwas machen willst, wovon du was hast, kannst du Entdecker werden. Ignorier den Schneider-Beruf, verkaufe das Holz und Eisen im Auktionshaus.

 Insgesamt würde ich aber empfehlen, berufe einfach erstmal zu ignorieren, weil sie dir, in dem sinne, nichts bringen.


----------



## Nordendboy (18. November 2010)

ich kann hdro nur empfehlen bin momentan auch noch f2p spieler und das spiel hat mich einfach gepackt besonders die epic quest  du kannst dort ruhig leveln dir alles anschauen ohne zeit druck und die com zumindest auf morthond (oder so) ist echt nice kaum geflame und wenn man fehler macht in inis wirst du nicht gleich blöde angemacht


----------



## Pyrodimi (18. November 2010)

Das ist aber auf jedne Server so. Liegt wohl daran das bei Lotro weniger von den : "Ich hab n guide gelesen und bin jetzt pro du gacknoob" Typen rumlaufen 
Willkommen auf Morthond oder so, ist ein sehr angenehmer Server. Vlt sieht man sich ja mal mit nem Twink


----------



## Nordendboy (19. November 2010)

habe auch ne kurze frage als f2p spieler kann man das ah ja nicht nutzen kann man den handeln und post versenden ? 

um handel zu betreiben ??


----------



## FarinHH (19. November 2010)

Hallo,

nein als reiner F2P nicht. Das wird gemacht das keine Goldseller in HdRO auftauchen.
(Und sowas gibt es gott sei dank nicht in HdRO!).


----------



## ÜberNoob (19. November 2010)

Nordendboy schrieb:


> habe auch ne kurze frage als f2p spieler kann man das ah ja nicht nutzen kann man den handeln und post versenden ?
> 
> um handel zu betreiben ??



AH geht nicht (muss man sich per Shop freischalten)

Post verschicken geht aber. Nachname weiss ich nicht, vermutlich nicht


----------



## Vetaro (19. November 2010)

FarinHH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein als reiner F2P nicht. Das wird gemacht das keine Goldseller in HdRO auftauchen.
> (Und sowas gibt es gott sei dank nicht in HdRO!).



gibt es wohl. Die methode hilft aber sehr gut gegen die "scharen von chinafarmern"-methoden.


----------



## blutzecke (20. November 2010)

kurze frage wo kann ich den nen beruf erlenen bin lvl7 zwerg und thorins halle aber finde da alles nur händler für rüstungen


----------



## Knurrbauch (20. November 2010)

Schau dich mal ganz gemütlich um, die findest du von selbst.


----------



## soullink (21. November 2010)

Teste es doch einfach mal. 
Also ich habs getestet bzw bin noch intensiv dabei, und finde die Grafik ist um einiges besser als bei manch anderm mmo.
Desweiteren hab ich bis auf die Tatsache, das man für seinen Reitgaul etwas länger farmen muss keinen unterschied zu ftp und " Shop-Spieler" >>>anfangs<<< bemerkt.
Ja später dann läuft es etwas anders.
Du kannst entweder Grindquest und Erfolge >(- Taten -)< machen, oder dir n paar punkte dazu kaufen für n paar Euros.
Diese dienen dann dazu das du in ein neues Gebiet kannst um dort weiterzuquesten oder dir nen Reitgaul zu kaufen.
Gibt natürlich noch viel mehr Sachen die mehr oder weniger interessant sind.
Am wichtigsten als ftp find ich jedoch die neuen Questgebiete, denn sonst wirds doch schnell eintönig.
Und um das nur durch ftp zu erreichen >geht< zwar aber ist schon teilweise dann öde, wenn man eigentlich schon früher in das neue gebiet losziehen könnte.


----------



## Meneldur (21. November 2010)

blutzecke schrieb:


> kurze frage wo kann ich den nen beruf erlenen bin lvl7 zwerg und thorins halle aber finde da alles nur händler für rüstungen



In Thorins Halle musst du nach dem Vorraum weiter in die Haupthalle und dort rechts die Treppe herunter.
Dort läuft der Meister der Lehrlinge herum, der dir Berufe beibringen kann. Man bekommt immer 3 Berufe zusammen.


----------



## blutzecke (21. November 2010)

Meneldur schrieb:


> In Thorins Halle musst du nach dem Vorraum weiter in die Haupthalle und dort rechts die Treppe herunter.
> Dort läuft der Meister der Lehrlinge herum, der dir Berufe beibringen kann. Man bekommt immer 3 Berufe zusammen.




ahhh ok ja gesehn hab ich ihn aber dachte nicht das er das ist der einem das beibringt danke, was brauch ich für waffenschmid da ich waffenmeister bin, und ein wenig nutzten haben möchte vom beruf, und wo kann ich kochen lernen^^


----------



## Azddel (21. November 2010)

blutzecke schrieb:


> was brauch ich für waffenschmid da ich waffenmeister bin, und ein wenig nutzten haben möchte vom beruf, und wo kann ich kochen lernen^^


Du brauchst nichts. Verstehe nicht ganzm wie du das jetzt meinst. Du sprichst den Meister der Lehrlinge an, den du ja nun gefunden hast, und suchst dir eine Laufbahn aus. Da hats du dann drei Berufe. Beim Kesselflicker (als Beispiel) sind das dann Goldschmied, Schürfer und Koch.


----------



## Olfmo (21. November 2010)

Waffenschmied und Koch lässt sich übrigens nicht kombinieren.


----------



## Meneldur (21. November 2010)

Du kannst nur wie unter 3.4 genannt, diese Berufskombinationen erlernen.
Waffenschmied und Koch geht nicht zusammen. Im Gegensatz zu WoW ist Kochen
kein allgemeiner Beruf, die jeder lernen kann. Diese gibt es eh nicht in Lotro, sondern nur Hauptberufe.
Selber die Berufe kombinieren ist nicht möglich.

Als allgemeine Berufe, die hier Hobbies heißen, kannst du nur Angeln erlernen.
Weitere gibt es leider noch nicht. Beim Angeln kannst du übrigens nette Trophäen finden
zum Aufhängen an der Hauswand


----------



## Matotomato (21. November 2010)

Hi 
hab auch noch ein Frage zu f2p bei hdro. Denn ich hab noch eine Account, der war aber scho lang inaktiv, aber ich hab schon bevor das Spiel f2p wurde eine Gamecard drauf gehabt. Die FRage ist, wie sieht das aus mit den Punkten im Shop und was für ein Art User wär mein account jetzt. Diese questpakete müsste ich die mir anschaffen oder nciht ?


----------



## Vetaro (21. November 2010)

Lies die Gesamtübersicht.


----------

